
Best aviation museums around the world (2018) - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/best-aviation-museums/index.html
======
Tomte
And my addition: while not an aviation museum, the Auto & Technik Museum
Sinsheim in Germany is great, too.

Not just because there are many aircraft on display, but mostly, because there
are a Concorde and a Concordski (Tu-144) on display! Next to each other!
Standing tall, angled towards the sky! And you can go inside!

[https://sinsheim.technik-
museum.de/assets/uploads/images/26/...](https://sinsheim.technik-
museum.de/assets/uploads/images/26/1293.jpg)

